# Post your deer season results



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

I took two Axis Bucks opening weekend.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

dont have pictures but i shot a 6" spike on nov. 14. well i do have some pix but not with me. i plan on takin a mature doe in the special youth season here in the next couple weeks. nice axis you bagged. where did you shoot them?..........JJ


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

*My '04 Buck*

10 points, 143 lbs. dressed. Taken opening morning on a 1400 acre low fence ranch north of Junction.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Me- 3.5 year old 4pt. & a 42lb tom bobcat
Son- mature 9pt, 9" beard Gobbler and a 146lb sow hog and a bunch of doves this past weekend along with 5 rabbits.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is what I got this year! A big ole pasture of nothing. I hunted pretty hard this year too!

I hunted, San Augustine County (East Texas), Crockett, TX, Edinburg, MS. I saw some, but couldnt get a close enough shot at any of them.

Oh well, I guess that is why they call it hunting.


----------



## canvasbck (Dec 5, 2004)

WTN said:


> 10 points, 143 lbs. dressed. Taken opening morning on a 1400 acre low fence ranch north of Junction.


Where at north of Junction? We are on Ft. McKavitt Rd.

Yearly summary; My daughters shot two does and my youngest shot her first buck (pics in another post). I got an eight on the last day of the season that wasn't much to speak of (thought he was a slick horned six in the low light).


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

just got home at 6 sun night from 5 days hunting nw of juction around the double j. biggest we saw while hunting was a small 8 pt. did see a nice shooter on the way in from the truck but all i shot was a picture(hope it comes out) saw some black bucks and red stagg and a huge buck on the last morning... all on the other side of the game fence.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It ain't over yet! I started bow hunting for the first time this year. I never did before because I was able to hunt a bigger ranch in Cotulla and there always was the possibility of seeing the biggun 300yds away. Now I am hunting the family place which is smaller so the bow seems more sporty. And oh is it ever more sporty! I have only shot a 280# hog and a big gray fox. I have seen two bucks that I would have shot olny to be too far. Don't know if I could of hit them though. When I draw back on anything as much as a doe my heart starts beating so hard it feels like it is going to jump out of my chest. I have been hunting since I was 5 and have never had "the fever" like that. I have a new found respect for bow hunting. Now if I can only get my Ole' Man to try it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

1 Doe...but, it ain't over YET!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

This 10 pt, 1 doe, and two pigs. The wife also took a doe.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mang nice 10!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Results*

1 Doe- 1 Hog, its over up here. Never saw a shooter buck.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

First hill country buck (Llano county) and an east texas doe...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow ...you guys killed some nice bucks this year. I gotta get back out there. Not long left.


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

well, i got my first 2 deer of my life, just at the end of last week, outside of rock springs, went wed. thurs. and friday, shot an axis doe wed. afternoon, and then waited every hunt after that for a buck, never saw one, so i took a whitetail doe the last hunt before we came back... like i said, the first deer ever, and this was the first time i have been hunting anything in nearly twenty years... felt absolutely wonderful being back out in the woods... processed them myself when i got home on saturday, spent all day yesterday wrapping meat and putting it in the freezer, and making sausage... we haven't stopped eating deer since saturday....


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

well I shot a doe and a hog, in November. I am the only one that shot anything this season in my family.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Got an invite to go hunt on the bro-in-laws lease...*

in Leakey. I got 2 cull bucks. One was a 6 point that was about 5 year old and on 8 that was about 4 years old. The 8 has the ugliest rack that I have ever seen on a deer. The left side looks pretty decent except it has no brow tine...just an ugly bent hook. The right side has two points at the top with the g2 having a button on it with a half inch point, pointing inside. The brow tine has a half inch point on the back of it. What an ugly rack!!! So ugly that I will mount the horns just for a conversation piece...LOL


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

*Rusk*

this 8 and a 35lb bob cat in Rusk. It was slow though


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

8 point management deer taken in maverick county


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*VJer*

That racks not ugly! Looks to me like it has loads of character. Not only does it have two acorn tines, probably damaged in velvet, he has a broken brow from scrappin'. Apparently you've gotta fight for the girls when you look like that. I think I'd mount those horns too.

I'll always think of this as one of my all time great hunting seasons because of the buck my son shot. My other son also shot a management buck and we have killed various does and hogs. But the icing on the cake is we have had a tremendous year for dove and quail. A buddy and I got 40 more quail on Saturday and Sunday. We just caught it right several times. Same with the dove. I'm sure the bird Gods will even the score next season. Irregardless, this has been one to remember.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I took this 8 point with a 1-1/2" kicker behind the brow tine the 2nd weekend of the season in Edwards county


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Our success*

I saw some great deer this year but never got the big one into bow range. We took several does and a couple of hogs.
Here are a couple of pics from this year;
#1 My brother with his best bow buck a nice 9 pointer
#2 My Godson Nathaniel with a nice spike --130 yard shot dead on!!!
Also my father and I had a great hunt in Wyoming for Antelope.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a 9 my wife shot in medina county & an elk I shot in colorado. I still have 2 weekends to get my buck


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Not too bad*

 lol.....not mine!!!!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Now thats the one that we send to PETA, DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Let's send them this one, too:*

From Texas, no less.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*George West*

Received this via e-mail with the caption:

These were killed on the Rollins Ranch near George West weekend before Christmas.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

looks like a monster 8 point 5th from left, best one of the bunch too. Looks to be about a 150 class 8pt. , WOW! Those are rare.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

*pic*

I've got a bunch of pics that aren't on the PC yet. When I get them loaded I'll post. It's been an awesome year! This is my first bow buck. I've passed several very nice deer to get the one I wanted. This deer is 8.5+ yrs old. And went 130 and change P&Y. Took him with a Bowtech justice at 13 yards.

I can't the pics to load. The pics and story are here: http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/discus/messages/177540/195222.html?1102784270


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Only got to bowhunt two weekends. Took this doe the first one and the second weekend I hunted I had a nice buck behind me at 15yds but could not get a shot. Wait till next year!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Here;s my 139 b&c from Rocksprings

R.R.....


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

*Hey Redfishr - awesome buck*

Hey Redfishr,

That is an awesome buck. He is a good one anywhere but he is especially good for that area. I hunt a ranch Southwest of Rocksprings and we also had a 139" buck taken off our place. Largest deer ever taken off the place since the owner has owned it.

If you don't mind telling what was the name of the ranch he came off of? Did you get him during the rut? If so what was the date? Sorry to ask so many questions I'm just always trying to figure the rut out in that area. It seems to vary from Thanksgiving on till mid-December.

Anyway congrats on a really good buck!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good Pics all you guys, I've enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice Redfish, that is a good one for that area congrats


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Marsh Monkey said:


> Hey Redfishr,
> 
> That is an awesome buck. He is a good one anywhere but he is especially good for that area. I hunt a ranch Southwest of Rocksprings and we also had a 139" buck taken off our place. Largest deer ever taken off the place since the owner has owned it.
> 
> ...


It was thanksgiving week and the rut seems to go on and on out there.

I just saw many bucks chasing does the last week of the season.

He was tending a doe and I did a coyote crawl up on him after spotting him a few hundred yards away.
Cross wind and sun at my back, great for me, bad for him.
As I posted before I saw a fawn with spots the last week of the season with a small doe. 
I'm sorry no ranch name.
The fawn was real small , looked only a couple of months old.


----------



## FOsteology (Jan 7, 2005)

I've lived in Texas since 1988, and this is the first year I've hunted WT in state.










In addition to a doe, I nailed this one with my Remington 870 SPS 20ga Slug Gun with Lightfield 385 grain slug.










My two boys got to hunt this season as well:










Aside from that very small one above, my boys weren't able to get on any more WT, so they turned their attention towards the exotics a few days after Christmas.


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2005)

*2004/2005 Season*

I was fortunate to get two ten pointers this season.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*11 pointer*

Got this one December 30th. Not a bad field pic for a Polaroid instamatic, as my idoit self forgot to get more 35mm film on the trip down. I'll remeber next time!!..lol


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Thats "remember", as I have forgotten how to spell correctly as well....


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here is my little....*

HIll country buck shot NW of San Marcos. And my 12 yro. nephews first deer!

BB


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Here Are Some 2004 Results From Co-Workers....*

Three Mule Deer and One Elk from Montana. CF?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good bucks guys

Yamahammer, that sure is a big bodied deer. What part of the state did he reside?
Great deer!!!


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Redfishr, that would be an old webb county deer. 

Nice bow kills Ice man. 

Looks like I need to go to Montana....................WOW!! You could almost string up a hammock between those antlers. Mule deer that size sure are impressive. That Elk is no cull either.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm not impressed easily but those mule deer are impressive........
If they came from public land ,I'll really be in ouuughh!!!!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

ComeFrom...Awsome deer!!! and great photo's!!


----------



## CodyW (Oct 7, 2004)

*deer*

I managed a typical 12 point with split g-2's making for my first 14 point. shot my deer around 3pm. That morning a buddy on our lease shot a 16 point that went 178 7/8 BC. the night before he tried to talk me into hunting the stand he shot the 16 at. My deer scored 183 3/8, my biggest.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Actually, I Don't Know The Guys In The PICs...*

They are friends of one of the guys in my office. He hunts with these guys sometimes in Montana and sometimes in Idaho when their "number" gets drawn. You know how they do it here in the West...by drawing. Some years you get picked and other years you have to wait it out 'till next. The pics are from this past season and Jeff says these guys always know where they're at. Yes, it is public land. Great photos. CF?


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Try2Shark, dang! Any pics? Congrats!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> They are friends of one of the guys in my office. He hunts with these guys sometimes in Montana and sometimes in Idaho when their "number" gets drawn. You know how they do it here in the West...by drawing. Some years you get picked and other years you have to wait it out 'till next. The pics are from this past season and Jeff says these guys always know where they're at. Yes, it is public land. Great photos. CF?


I am more jeallous than you know.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

shot this 10 at my lease in Brazoria county, decent for an brazos river bottom deer.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

bayourat, heckuva derr for Brazoria, beautiful,,,,,who do u use for taxidermy, is he out of Wharton


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Last time i used a guy out of El Campo, but he moved. Not sure where i am taking this one.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, I only have pics of one of the deer I've killed this year, but so far the count thus far is:

5 spikes
1 cull
3 does
3 hogs
plenty of quail

(One of the places I hunt is MLD, so I don't have to use my tags)

I've already posted it, but here's the pic of my cull from Sonora:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Woodrow, I saw that ones brother this year. Except his good side was on the left. I tried to talk my son into taking him and he wouldn't do it.....never saw him again.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

One Weekend = Four Does, Three Hogs = boy am I tired of cuttin meat, but that homemade sausage is gonna be good, backstrap already is.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Woodrow, now that one is nasty. Bet it didn't take long to make the call and shoot that one..lol. Seen a few like that myself. We got a cull this year with a nice normal antler on the right, and on his left, the beam stopped growing at the base of the g2 tine, kind of palmated and very screwed up. Looked like a giant, curvy 18" spike w/good mass on his left. Amazing to me how the antlers can be so different. Always heard about an injury to one side of an animal affecting the opposite side antlers growth. I wonder how often this is the case in these really screwed up deer.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Interesting enough I just read an article in TTHA last night that featured a buck that was capture at 3.5 on the King Ranch (written by King ranch's head biologist) that was a 2x6 (no signs of injury). They implanted a microchip in the deer for identification in the future and put him on the harvest list as a cull/management buck. They didn't harvest him that season, but they captured him the next season...if it wasn't for the microchip they wouldn't have recognized him b/c he was now like a 150-160 class 6x5. 

Goes to show you never can tell...I estimated the buck I shot to be 3.5 and a good cull, but who knows, it might have been a mistake to shoot him?


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

woodrow, that is a whole lotta deer.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have 1 weekend left, but so far 1 doe & an 8 pointer. oh & 2 hogs.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Forgot to mention hogs, right now i'm at 10 and countin....might go kill 1 or 2 this weekend.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

*Sons first deer*

I didn't shoot any this year, but son got a doe opening weekend and then a buck on T-day. Both shot with his .223


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

That's awesome Duckdaysofwinter!

BBQ, hopefully I'll have some to add to the list on Monday!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> ...if it wasn't for the microchip they wouldn't have recognized him b/c he was now like a 150-160 class 6x5.
> 
> Goes to show you never can tell...I estimated the buck I shot to be 3.5 and a good cull, but who knows, it might have been a mistake to shoot him?


now wouldn't that be sweet since I know nobody on our ranch took him...maybe I'll have a suprise next season.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

That is so cool to see the smile on that boys face. My boy is stiil trying to get his first deer, only got three weekends left.
David


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I added 3 more does, 1 more cull, and 7 more quail to my list this past weekend...


----------



## FugitiveHunter (Mar 6, 2005)

CJ9271....email me. Trying to see if you're hunting on the same Kickapoo Ranch that I just got on. (20 miles south of rocksprings). Email is [email protected]


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

*eden bucks*

10pt and 8 pt


----------



## locochon (Feb 16, 2005)

i shot this eleven pointer on our 850 acre low fence lease in falfurrias at 10 in the morning on the walk back to camp. picture does not do this deer justice. it ended up grossing a 147


----------



## locochon (Feb 16, 2005)

got this pig too 450 lbs in falfurrias also. right before dark if it wasn't for the fact my shot broke his shoulders i might not be here to post it. came out of no where at about 20 feet and had to make a second shot.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*******, thats a scary thought. I saw the Crocodile Hunter stiff arm one to keep it away from his dog.


----------

